# Plowing steep driveways with 550/5500



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been resisting putting a plow on my ram 5500 because it's pretty terrible in the snow. But I just can't justify three trucks and as my regular 3/4 ton plow truck gets older, I at least need a backup. So I'm thinking maybe I'll run tire chains full time while plowing. Is this a reasonable idea? I've never run chains before. How limited are you for speed between driveways?


----------



## triplestrokes (Dec 29, 2015)

I would say your customers wouldn't appreciate the tire chains on their driveway come spring.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I only have one that is paved if that makes a difference


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Weight is your friend. Add more weight over the back axle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Weight and good tyres.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

The problem is the best 19.5 snow tires are pathetic compared to the usual 16-17 snow tires


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

What kind of tires are on yours? Mine is a beast in snow. Normally never even make it to 4 wd


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I had the stock closed shoulder set which were obviously bad and then a set of aggressive blocky tread which aren't anything like a soft 1 ton tire with siping.. They are just so hard and the truck is so stiffly sprung and heavy that it wants to ski down hills. My driveways are not suicidal but they can be pretty hairy. It seems most guys that have plows on the 550s are doing parking lots and roads, not so much the tough driveways. I figured chains might be the way to go. Are there major drawbacks to them?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

How much weight do you keep in it?


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't even have the plow yet. I'm just going off of whatever work I've done with it on snowy days. It's not like a light duty truck in the white stuff. Are you guys plowing steep drives with med duty trucks? No problems? The only guy I know that used his 550 on these types of driveways slid backwards down a hill and off a bank. I've done the same with my 3/4 ton but the idea of doing that with a heavy truck is scary.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Ibow mostly lots but I do have one really steep blacktop drive I do with my 14 5500. Truck has continental HDR/HSRs on it. Stainless gas spreader with some salt in the dump bed and a 9.5 MVP3 on the front


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Like others have said, weight is your friend. You haven't even tried it loaded yet.

Good tires, 2 1/2 tons salt or sand in the back, and you'll have traction.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I would just put some of these on it. You must not have them now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/181932...7290-0%26rvr_id%3D970391460032&chn=ps&lpid=82


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

all your trucks are wheel drive ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Four Seasons;2100422 said:


> I had the stock closed shoulder set which were obviously bad and then a set of aggressive blocky tread which aren't anything like a soft 1 ton tire with siping.. They are just so hard and the truck is so stiffly sprung and heavy that it wants to ski down hills. My driveways are not suicidal but they can be pretty hairy. It seems most guys that have plows on the 550s are doing parking lots and roads, not so much the tough driveways. I figured chains might be the way to go. Are there major drawbacks to them?


Michelin XDS2, they're expensive, but the best I have found in 19.5 tyres yet.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Four Seasons;2100410 said:


> The problem is the best 19.5 snow tires are pathetic compared to the usual 16-17 snow tires


THIS EXACTLY. My F550 weighs 20k lbs when loaded with salt and the plow on the front. The first year I owned it, I got it stuck 2-3 times. The Continentals that came in it from the factory WERE COMPLETE CRAP. The Michelins that are in it now are a vast improvement, but still nowhere close to my old F250 with BFG's.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Four Seasons;2100389 said:


> I've been resisting putting a plow on my ram 5500 because it's pretty terrible in the snow. But I just can't justify three trucks and as my regular 3/4 ton plow truck gets older, I at least need a backup. So I'm thinking maybe I'll run tire chains full time while plowing. Is this a reasonable idea? I've never run chains before. How limited are you for speed between driveways?


I ran chains a few times on my previous truck,inter 4700.It was a tank with the chains.Without chains and a full load of salt I was ok 95% of time.I would never consider doing steep driveways with a 2 wheel drive,but that's just me and memories of tow strap "extractions" I still get stuck once in a while in my 4500 4x4!Chains aren't so bad on surfaces as long as you aren't doing hole shots!


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, yes my 5500 is 4x4


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a 3500 crew cab dually that doesn't do well on steep driveways or steep lanes, but I finally bought a brand new set of good tires so I will try them out tonight when we go plowing. It seems to help a lot more. I send me regular cab 250 or reg cab 2500 to do the steep driveways so I won't get stuck and or over the bank into the woods. Reg cab trucks are the way to go for lanes and drives.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

derekslawncare;2100748 said:


> THIS EXACTLY. My F550 weighs 20k lbs when loaded with salt and the plow on the front. The first year I owned it, I got it stuck 2-3 times. The Continentals that came in it from the factory WERE COMPLETE CRAP. The Michelins that are in it now are a vast improvement, but still nowhere close to my old F250 with BFG's.


What kind of continentals came on it?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd leave the Driveways for a pick up truck and put the 5500 on a real lot, to make real money.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Superior L & L;2101204 said:


> I'd leave the Driveways for a pick up truck and put the 5500 on a real lot, to make real money.


I don't comprehend this statement.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

https://www.tirerecappers.com/tires/light-trucks-tires/lt22570r19-5-retread-lug-mt/
https://www.tirerecappers.com/tires/all-terrain-tires/lt22570r19-5-retread-all-position-at/


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

For you guys running dual rear wheel trucks try pulling the inside wheel and running only the outside. Night and day difference. I'm running my 450's like that right now and even with a empty v box and no Weight they plow amazing. Before they slid all over the place. Always got stuck.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JimMarshall;2101177 said:


> What kind of continentals came on it?


HDR's on rear and HSR's on the front. Ordered it (and paid extra) with "traction tread" on back. Truck was helpless in the snow.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

newhere;2101338 said:


> For you guys running dual rear wheel trucks try pulling the inside wheel and running only the outside. Night and day difference. I'm running my 450's like that right now and even with a empty v box and no Weight they plow amazing. Before they slid all over the place. Always got stuck.


Truck (when loaded) is over the 19.5k GVW. Not interested in putting that on two tires instead of 4. Also, I can't imagine that that is good on the lugnuts, studs or aluminum wheels because the offset is completely out of whack. Maybe with a couple of the steel wheels that they run on the railroad trucks.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My F550 was 4x4, and had a massively overbuilt home made dump body that put the truck @ 12k pounds empty...it did fine, but did hate ice. Tires, like you all said. Then I got retreads with proprietary tread design. Became a bulldozer.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buswell Forest;2101352 said:


> My F550 was 4x4, and had a massively overbuilt home made dump body that put the truck @ 12k pounds empty...it did fine, but did hate ice. Tires, like you all said. Then I got retreads with proprietary tread design. Became a bulldozer.


Mine is also 4x4. Are you saying that you did the single rear wheel trick with your dump or just good tires?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes I agree I wouldn't put more then a 2yrd v box on them running only 1 tire. 2 yards on a single rear wheel truck isn't a big deal.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

derekslawncare;2101354 said:


> Mine is also 4x4. Are you saying that you did the single rear wheel trick with your dump or just good tires?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

94gt331;2101152 said:


> I have a 3500 crew cab dually that doesn't do well on steep driveways or steep lanes, but I finally bought a brand new set of good tires so I will try them out tonight when we go plowing. It seems to help a lot more. I send me regular cab 250 or reg cab 2500 to do the steep driveways so I won't get stuck and or over the bank into the woods. Reg cab trucks are the way to go for lanes and drives.


WTF, WTF???? What are you talking about??? He's not talking about tight turns and turning radius, so what does reg. cab trucks have to do with what he's talking about??? You bought a new set of tires and haven't even used them yet to know how good they are, so what does this have to do with anything? He's talking about a 550 vs. your 350, that's not even a close comparison.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

This is the answer

http://www.ricksontruckwheels.com/drw-to-srw.php


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

newhere;2101362 said:


> Yes I agree I wouldn't put more then a 2yrd v box on them running only 1 tire. 2 yards on a single rear wheel truck isn't a big deal.


Mine is 3.1 yd plus I have a 275 gal tote in front of it that is filled halfway with my liquid deicer for my prewet system. Plus a 10.5' V hanging off the front.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Triple L;2101416 said:


> This is the answer
> 
> http://www.ricksontruckwheels.com/drw-to-srw.php


Interesting, except I have the factory aluminum wheels on my truck, and these are steel only, so this won't work for me.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

derekslawncare;2101345 said:


> HDR's on rear and HSR's on the front. Ordered it (and paid extra) with "traction tread" on back. Truck was helpless in the snow.


See I've had completely opposite results. HDR/HSRs on mine, one of my favorite things to plow with. That SOB goes anywhere.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

derekslawncare;2101426 said:


> Interesting, except I have the factory aluminum wheels on my truck, and these are steel only, so this won't work for me.


How won't they work? big deal you ditch the aluminum


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buswell Forest;2101381 said:


>


I like the tread on those. What brand and model are those? Where were you 2 months ago when I just put $3100.00 worth of new Michelins on? ):


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JimMarshall;2101428 said:


> See I've had completely opposite results. HDR/HSRs on mine, one of my favorite things to plow with. That SOB goes anywhere.


I had my truck stuck the first winter I plowed with it more than I got my F250 with BFG's stuck the entire 6 years prior. Maybe the way my weight is carried. Since it is a rolloff truck, I have a really long wheelbase and a 12' bed, most of which sits in front of the rear axle as apposed to centered over the rear axle like most others.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

derekslawncare;2101435 said:


> I had my truck stuck the first winter I plowed with it more than I got my F250 with BFG's stuck the entire 6 years prior. Maybe the way my weight is carried. Since it is a rolloff truck, I have a really long wheelbase and a 12' bed, most of which sits in front of the rear axle as apposed to centered over the rear axle like most others.


 Weight distribution certainly would play a huge role!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Triple L;2101429 said:


> How won't they work? big deal you ditch the aluminum


Ahhh yeah......NO. A lot of money in wheels AND I like my truck to look nice. It is my first dually, but will be my last with aluminum wheels as they do create issues. You can't rotate tires front to back either.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JimMarshall;2101437 said:


> Weight distribution certainly would play a huge role!


Yeah, it's definitely one of those "if I knew then what I know now" situations. When I made the switch from 250 to 550, it was all so that I could buy a bigger plow and go from tailgate to V-box, all so that I could do more in the same time and grow my business. Unfortunately, the speed I picked up with the bigger blade and not filling with salt at every stop is pretty much eaten up by less maneuverability and slower reverse speeds because I'm backing with mirrors instead of looking out the rear window with a clear view. ): Not to mention the fact that it doesn't get around near as good either.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I down sized to from a dually to an avalanche for the same reason. Never looking back.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

Buswell Forest;2101311 said:


> https://www.tirerecappers.com/tires/light-trucks-tires/lt22570r19-5-retread-lug-mt/
> https://www.tirerecappers.com/tires/all-terrain-tires/lt22570r19-5-retread-all-position-at/


These look like a viable option to try. Especially at that price. I think I will probably put a plow on it this summer unless I end up replacing the pickup. If I hate it then I guess I will have to switch the blade over to a used 1 ton.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

derekslawncare;2101422 said:


> Mine is 3.1 yd plus I have a 275 gal tote in front of it that is filled halfway with my liquid deicer for my prewet system. Plus a 10.5' V hanging off the front.


Never seen a 10.5. What brand is it?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Four Seasons;2101508 said:


> Never seen a 10.5. What brand is it?


Meyer Super V2


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

derekslawncare;2101430 said:


> I like the tread on those. What brand and model are those? Where were you 2 months ago when I just put $3100.00 worth of new Michelins on? ):


http://strathamtire.com/retread


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

derekslawncare;2101445 said:


> Yeah, it's definitely one of those "if I knew then what I know now" situations. When I made the switch from 250 to 550, it was all so that I could buy a bigger plow and go from tailgate to V-box, all so that I could do more in the same time and grow my business. Unfortunately, the speed I picked up with the bigger blade and not filling with salt at every stop is pretty much eaten up by less maneuverability and slower reverse speeds because I'm backing with mirrors instead of looking out the rear window with a clear view. ): Not to mention the fact that it doesn't get around near as good either.


What kind of work are you doing with it? I can do far more with my 5500 than with any of our pickups, or with our 3500 dumps. Even in a pickup I still use my mirrors. I hate looking out the window.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Our 550 plows just fine in 2wd... not sure I've even engaged the 4x4 yet this yr.. like other said 2-3yrds of salt helps a ton!! As for the steep driveways I have some experience with this aswell. My brothers driveway is vary steep, its gravel which i find makes it easier for some grip, I always use 4x4 and plow up, I never go down in reverse always forward with the blade down.. it's Alittle hairy at times lol.. my truck has Aeolus HN366 tires which were on it when I got it and I'm amazed how long they have lasted and grip is really good 35000kms on them and probably 50%. Will probably mount another set once there burnt..


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JimMarshall;2101674 said:


> What kind of work are you doing with it? I can do far more with my 5500 than with any of our pickups, or with our 3500 dumps. Even in a pickup I still use my mirrors. I hate looking out the window.


My accounts range anywhere from about 10k square feet up to 2 acres.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JimMarshall;2101428 said:


> See I've had completely opposite results. HDR/HSRs on mine, one of my favorite things to plow with. That SOB goes anywhere.


You're the first person I've heard who likes the factory continental tires. I hate mine, as does the other 6 or 7 people I know with 450/550's that aren't on different tires yet.

I have a steep driveway I do and a couple very steep street sections I plow as well. I plow in 4x4 and plow up the hill any chance I get, going down I'll slide sometimes but I always have a plan to stop myself before the intersection at the bottom.



I plan to go to the Michelin XDS2 tires when mine wear out, a friend of mine switched to them a couple months ago and said even before he got to try them in the snow he was impressed with their improved ride quality.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark13;2101768 said:


> You're the first person I've heard who likes the factory continental tires. I hate mine, as does the other 6 or 7 people I know with 450/550's that aren't on different tires yet.
> 
> I have a steep driveway I do and a couple very steep street sections I plow as well. I plow in 4x4 and plow up the hill any chance I get, going down I'll slide sometimes but I always have a plan to stop myself before the intersection at the bottom.
> 
> ...


The XDS2's are what I have on my truck now. This is my second set of them and are a vast improvement over the Conts. Strangely enough, they seem to pick up far fewer nails as well (always finding nails when dumping my dumpsters) so they've saved me money and time of tire repairs as well.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

derekslawncare;2101761 said:


> My accounts range anywhere from about 10k square feet up to 2 acres.


Is that your only truck


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark13;2101768 said:


> You're the first person I've heard who likes the factory continental tires. I hate mine, as does the other 6 or 7 people I know with 450/550's that aren't on different tires yet.
> 
> I have a steep driveway I do and a couple very steep street sections I plow as well. I plow in 4x4 and plow up the hill any chance I get, going down I'll slide sometimes but I always have a plan to stop myself before the intersection at the bottom.
> 
> ...


They're a vast improvement over the Firestone Transforce that I'm used to being factory on my 3/4 and 1 ton Chevys.

Maybe I just haven't seen the light yet.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JimMarshall;2101913 said:


> Is that your only truck


Yes it is. My 250 was a trade in to buy the 550. It's my daily driver.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JimMarshall;2101913 said:


> Is that your only truck


My 550 is my only vehicle as well.

I plow everything from in town driveways to private horse farms for residential and everything commercially from a 12 car parking lot to entire roadway systems in village neighborhoods.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

derekslawncare;2101921 said:


> Yes it is. My 250 was a trade in to buy the 550. It's my daily driver.


Well there's your problem! I can see how it would suck to do a 10k sq ft lot with one. Mine lives in larger, flat parking lots.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I am on the fence about buying a 550 over a 350....but the 550 as a sometimes driver kinda blows. And they eat tires like candy. And they cost more up front, at registration, and insurance time. They use more fuel.
DOT notice them. The rear fuel tank is prone to rust through. And the diesel is detuned in them.

There, talked myself out of a 550.
F350 and a 20k lb gooseneck dump trailer it is.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

derekslawncare;2101445 said:


> Yeah, it's definitely one of those "if I knew then what I know now" situations. When I made the switch from 250 to 550, it was all so that I could buy a bigger plow and go from tailgate to V-box, all so that I could do more in the same time and grow my business. Unfortunately, the speed I picked up with the bigger blade and not filling with salt at every stop is pretty much eaten up by less maneuverability and slower reverse speeds because I'm backing with mirrors instead of looking out the rear window with a clear view. ): Not to mention the fact that it doesn't get around near as good either.


Sometimes bigger isn't always better. My buddy runs 450 and 550 trucks, his biggest complaint is the lack of good 19.5" winter tires. I'll keep my 2500 with Firestone Winterforce tires and a tailgate spreader.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Buswell Forest;2102100 said:


> I am on the fence about buying a 550 over a 350....but the 550 as a sometimes driver kinda blows. And they eat tires like candy. And they cost more up front, at registration, and insurance time. They use more fuel.
> DOT notice them. The rear fuel tank is prone to rust through. And the diesel is detuned in them.
> 
> There, talked myself out of a 550.
> F350 and a 20k lb gooseneck dump trailer it is.


I can't disagree with some of your comments about the 550 vs 350 debate, mostly the cost of licensing, etc. But I'm curious about them eating tires compared to a 1 ton when it's towing or hauling consistently. 
I do believe the newer ones aren't as prone to the fuel tank problems as the older ones either as long as they're looked after a little bit.

When it comes to towing, after towing with a large variety of different 3/4 tons, 1 ton single wheel trucks, 1 ton duallys, nothing compares to towing with a 550. I used to think a 1ton dually was the cats meow and handled a trailer good. After towing with a 550 for a year and a half over a 1 ton it's not even fair. I used to worry about my load placement, handling, tire ratings, was always very aware of the trailers input on the truck and pushing it around, etc. With the 550 it's a lot more forgiving to not being 100% dead on with your load placement, weight, quick maneuvers, etc. Going from a 1 ton that feels every bump to a 550 which doesn't care if the trailer is up right or being drug down the road on it's side it'll be hard to tow heavy with a smaller pickup again.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Mark13;2102574 said:


> I can't disagree with some of your comments about the 550 vs 350 debate, mostly the cost of licensing, etc. But I'm curious about them eating tires compared to a 1 ton when it's towing or hauling consistently.
> I do believe the newer ones aren't as prone to the fuel tank problems as the older ones either as long as they're looked after a little bit.
> 
> When it comes to towing, after towing with a large variety of different 3/4 tons, 1 ton single wheel trucks, 1 ton duallys, nothing compares to towing with a 550. I used to think a 1ton dually was the cats meow and handled a trailer good. After towing with a 550 for a year and a half over a 1 ton it's not even fair. I used to worry about my load placement, handling, tire ratings, was always very aware of the trailers input on the truck and pushing it around, etc. With the 550 it's a lot more forgiving to not being 100% dead on with your load placement, weight, quick maneuvers, etc. Going from a 1 ton that feels every bump to a 550 which doesn't care if the trailer is up right or being drug down the road on it's side it'll be hard to tow heavy with a smaller pickup again.


Last time I looked this thread was about plowing steep drives with a 550/5500 truck ??? I've towed with 3/4 ton, 1 ton, 450 and 550 trucks and I will say your 100% right about towing but that wasn't the original posters question...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EJK2352;2102594 said:


> Last time I looked this thread was about plowing steep drives with a 550/5500 truck ??? I've towed with 3/4 ton, 1 ton, 450 and 550 trucks and I will say your 100% right about towing but that wasn't the original posters question...


You expected a thread on here to stay on subject for it's entirety? :laughing:


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Mark13;2102598 said:


> You expected a thread on here to stay on subject for it's entirety? :laughing:


No, I figured it would take a turn to another subject ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EJK2352;2102594 said:


> Last time I looked this thread was about plowing steep drives with a 550/5500 truck ??? I've towed with 3/4 ton, 1 ton, 450 and 550 trucks and I will say your 100% right about towing but that wasn't the original posters question...





Mark13;2102598 said:


> You expected a thread on here to stay on subject for it's entirety? :laughing:


^^^^^What he said^^^^^^^^


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What is the best snow blower for steep driveways


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;2102698 said:


> What is the best snow blower for steep driveways


One with a heated cab and power steering.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark13;2102574 said:


> I can't disagree with some of your comments about the 550 vs 350 debate, mostly the cost of licensing, etc. But I'm curious about them eating tires compared to a 1 ton when it's towing or hauling consistently.
> I do believe the newer ones aren't as prone to the fuel tank problems as the older ones either as long as they're looked after a little bit.
> 
> When it comes to towing, after towing with a large variety of different 3/4 tons, 1 ton single wheel trucks, 1 ton duallys, nothing compares to towing with a 550. I used to think a 1ton dually was the cats meow and handled a trailer good. After towing with a 550 for a year and a half over a 1 ton it's not even fair. I used to worry about my load placement, handling, tire ratings, was always very aware of the trailers input on the truck and pushing it around, etc. With the 550 it's a lot more forgiving to not being 100% dead on with your load placement, weight, quick maneuvers, etc. Going from a 1 ton that feels every bump to a 550 which doesn't care if the trailer is up right or being drug down the road on it's side it'll be hard to tow heavy with a smaller pickup again.


100% bang on... just when empty my guts hurt from boucing around... fuel milage is worse bc of the 4:88 rear ends.. mine sure don't like going over 100kms/60mph but it will pull a house down


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hysert;2102877 said:


> 100% bang on... just when empty my guts hurt from boucing around... fuel milage is worse bc of the 4:88 rear ends.. mine sure don't like going over 100kms/60mph but it will pull a house down


Mine has the 4.30 gears, a happier medium between a run around truck and strictly a local work truck. It turns 2,000rpm at 65mph. If I'm cruising with just the truck on the highway and keep my speed around 65mph it'll get 15mpg hand calculated. Great? No, but not half bad for an 11,000lb pickup with the aerodynamics of a wall, and that shifts into 6th gear at 45mph.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark13;2102902 said:


> Mine has the 4.30 gears, a happier medium between a run around truck and strictly a local work truck. It turns 2,000rpm at 65mph. If I'm cruising with just the truck on the highway and keep my speed around 65mph it'll get 15mpg hand calculated. Great? No, but not half bad for an 11,000lb pickup with the aerodynamics of a wall, and that shifts into 6th gear at 45mph.


Lmao.. that's really good..


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

My 2014 Ram 4500 has HDR's and I tend to agree with the crappy traction. It tends to slide in wet pavement with 20k miles rotated religously every 5k miles and I feel the tread wear is subpar as well. However, everyone that's seen my tires/tread, say how much tread life I have left so I guess it's a matter of opinion.

I was in a dedicated heavy duty truck tire shop last week for my Topkick tires, and got a quoted price of $390/tire for another set of HDR's. Apparently if I wanted to "save money" I could downgrade to Firestone FD690's? Since when are Firestone's a downgrade to Continental? 

I've read briefly on the Michelin's, and given the same price point - I'd be inclined to buy those here soon and give up the HDR's tire cycle. 

My dump loaded is pretty solid on traction, unless the decline is substantial. But that's the same way with my 3/4 and 200 gal of liquid in the back too. Rarely try to use 4wd unless I have to.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

JimMarshall;2101932 said:


> Well there's your problem! I can see how it would suck to do a 10k sq ft lot with one. Mine lives in larger, flat parking lots.


Is it just me?

10k sq ft is not a large lot. I do a 30k lot with a GMC 2500 5 spring Western in 30-50 minutes.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I think he meant that a 100 x 100 lot is tiny for an F550. And it is, but it is small for a pickup too.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

In reference to the tire wear I mentioned, my 2000 F550 4x4 psd would wear all 6 tires right into scalloped junk in 15k miles. Terrible.
In contrast, the 2 pickups in my signature do not wear tires unevenly at all as long as I rotate them at every oil change.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah. Thanks Buswell. 

I reread the post and see how it can be read that way.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Buswell Forest;2103011 said:


> I think he meant that a 100 x 100 lot is tiny for an F550. And it is, but it is small for a pickup too.


Depending on the configuration of the truck, if both are the same (reg cab, long bed for example) I'd rather plow with a 450/550 for the turning radius alone. If you're comparing a reg cab, long bed 250 to a crew cab, 11' dump bed 550 then I'd take the pickup.



Buswell Forest;2103012 said:


> In reference to the tire wear I mentioned, my 2000 F550 4x4 psd would wear all 6 tires right into scalloped junk in 15k miles. Terrible.
> In contrast, the 2 pickups in my signature do not wear tires unevenly at all as long as I rotate them at every oil change.


Something must have been off on your truck. I have 50k on the rears of my 550 and they're still holding up pretty well. The fronts I only have 10k or so on, I destroyed one of the original tires on a curb so I replaced both front tires to keep them even and then I had a spare tire too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've never gotten more than 25k out of any set of 19.5 tires. Rotated or not. 450 through the equivalent of a 650.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't hang with the big boys here, my F350 has 55k with the original Michelin suck ass tires, they have never been rotated and all four are worn evenly. Our 450's and 550's get fairly good mileage, just the fronts get a little choppy


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark13;2103023 said:


> Something must have been off on your truck. I have 50k on the rears of my 550 and they're still holding up pretty well. The fronts I only have 10k or so on, I destroyed one of the original tires on a curb so I replaced both front tires to keep them even and then I had a spare tire too.


It was a 17,500 gvw rated F550 that got used its whole life like it was a 33,000 gvw truck. So chances are, yes, it was fooked up. Probably a bent rear axle, and I know the wheel bearings in front were junk from new (NAPA or wherever else I got them) in 10k miles. The truck cost me well over 8k in repairs in the 4 years I had it. And I got it with 83k miles. Before I got it, it hauled 2 cords of green wood every day..along with having a 9' Fisher and 1.5 yard steel body sander on it in winter. I once crossed the scales @ 23,700 pounds myself...and that was not the heaviest I ever had it either....so all in all, I really can't complain about how it did for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

8k in 4 years? I'd love to spend that little on some of my trucks.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It's all relative I suppose. I had a $400 a month payment along with the repairs, so it stung a bit. Tank was 100% rebuilt by a real good shop, urethane inside and out after about 4 pounds of soldering. 2 transmissions, second one under warranty. 2 wheel bearings. Tires. Engine oil cooler. Front driveshaft, which required a specialized shop to weld in and true up the cv joint. Fuel filters like every 2 weeks, mostly due to the rusted out filler neck and tank. Exhaust. Brakes. Brake lines. Transmission lines. Power steering lines. Power steering pump. Hydrobooster. Solenoids on the dump hydro pack. Batteries. 2 starters. Glow plug relay. Windshield.
I am probably forgetting a lot.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

Mark13;2102574 said:


> I can't disagree with some of your comments about the 550 vs 350 debate, mostly the cost of licensing, etc. But I'm curious about them eating tires compared to a 1 ton when it's towing or hauling consistently.
> I do believe the newer ones aren't as prone to the fuel tank problems as the older ones either as long as they're looked after a little bit.
> 
> When it comes to towing, after towing with a large variety of different 3/4 tons, 1 ton single wheel trucks, 1 ton duallys, nothing compares to towing with a 550. I used to think a 1ton dually was the cats meow and handled a trailer good. After towing with a 550 for a year and a half over a 1 ton it's not even fair. I used to worry about my load placement, handling, tire ratings, was always very aware of the trailers input on the truck and pushing it around, etc. With the 550 it's a lot more forgiving to not being 100% dead on with your load placement, weight, quick maneuvers, etc. Going from a 1 ton that feels every bump to a 550 which doesn't care if the trailer is up right or being drug down the road on it's side it'll be hard to tow heavy with a smaller pickup again.


And that's why I have a 5500 instead of a 3500. I have a cat 299d and kubota 161 mini. I'll consistently have one of those on the trailer with 5 tons in the bed. No other trucks can do that and still make it in and out of back yards in 4wd.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

As far as tire wear goes, any of you guys ever run recaps on the drive axles and new on steer like you would on a heavy duty truck? I dont have one but I'm sort of looking


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Look back in this thread. The picture I posted was of recapped tires with the proprietary tread pattern of the place that did them.


----------

